# After Origin...



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

I definitely like Ash more than Red.

Weird to say, but.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2013)

Why? 

They aren't too different from each other imho.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

They are very smilair. Which is why I like Ash more. I feel making Origin defeated the purpose of Red. Because Red was silent, and we instilled our values onto him he was cool. But anime Red is a loser.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2013)

Did Ash ever win the pokemon league?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Did Ash ever win the pokemon league?



Nave have, never will. 

Although he has won non league contests such as Orange Islands and Battle Frontier.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 9, 2013)

Origin Red was much quicker on the uptake than Ash. 

Ash is perennially dim.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nave have, never will.
> 
> Although he has won non league contests such as Orange Islands and Battle Frontier.



So basically

Red did in 4 episodes

what Ash hasn't been able to do in 500 episodes


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

Red actually learns and remembers things. He also defeated his rival and turned him into his bitch. /thread


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 10, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Red actually learns and remembers things. He also defeated his rival and turned him into his bitch. /thread



Except Plot doesn't allow Ash to go full out during the league/exposition battles/whenever plot demands his loss (Snivy Vs Pikachu) 

And the one time they let him use some of his brain for the league they had him face a team of legendaries 

In other words Ash will never win as long as theirs money to make off of him. 

Of course thats not even counting the fact that the Anime has been retconned to have only passed one year. Which means what took a year for Red to win a championship allowed Ash to travel 5 different regions.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Of course thats not even counting the fact that the Anime has been retconned to have only passed one year. Which means what took a year for Red to win a championship allowed Ash to travel 5 different regions.



Damn, Ash is good at walking, so much skills.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

I think visiting all the regions is more impressive than league champ. 

Although we've seen Ash is a brilliant trainer when they aren't plotblocking him. The Battle Frontier he fucked shit up.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 10, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> So basically
> 
> Red did in 4 episodes
> 
> what Ash hasn't been able to do in 500 episodes



806 episodes


----------



## ElementX (Oct 10, 2013)

They're similar, but I will agree that I like the fact that Ash seems less invincible than Red. But then again there were only four episodes. If it was longer, than we would probably see more failures from him.


----------

